# which Corsair model is best?



## Prajyot (Oct 17, 2011)

There are various series from them, which one is good performance and efficiency wise?
AX or HX or TX or GS or CX?

My build will be
i5 2500
ASUS P8H67 M EVO
4Gb RAM
1Tb and 320Gb SATA HDD
ASUS DVD R/W
LG CD R/w
3x 120mm fans without LED and 1 with LED
Nvidia 8500GT 512M bgraphics card (not sure if it is work with this ring)
CM 430 Transparent
CM 212 CPU cooler


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

Get CX430 V2. Enough to power up that rig.

Edit:

CX = Builder Series
GS = Gaming Series
VX/TX = Enthusiast Series
HX = Professional Series
AX = Professional Series Gold = Awesome Quality


----------



## mitraark (Oct 17, 2011)

CX430v2 for current Rig , 2.4k 

GS600 Rs 4.1k if wish to upgrade to better powerful GPU.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

GS600 @4.1K will suffice your case with being 'future-proof'.


----------



## Prajyot (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok i will go for it. i was thinking about CX650 V2


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2011)

Its like this:

AX>HX>TX>VX>GS>CX


----------



## Prajyot (Oct 17, 2011)

budget not a problem


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

Then go for TX 650V2. Also take a look at seasonic models they are equally good and better in some cases.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Prajyot said:


> There are various series from them, which one is good performance and efficiency wise?
> AX or HX or TX or GS or CX?
> 
> My build will be
> ...



For this config. Corsair cx430v2 is sufficient.You can add also gfx card upto HD6770.But if you want to add more powerful card than hd6770 like gtx560ti/hd6950, you need corsair gs600 or tx650v2.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2011)

more and more people opting for Corsair PSU..


wow Corsair is clear winner in PSU market....... 

also going for a 600 w + card is recommened. if you nned to add a high end card in futue that will be good...


----------

